# Redneck Cowboy from Texas



## beer-b-q (Sep 25, 2009)

*A   Redneck cowboy from  Sweetwater,  Texas  , walked    into a bank in New York City  and asked for the loan officer. He   told the loan officer that he was going to  Paris  for an   International Redneck Festival and would be gone for two weeks. He needed to   borrow $5,000 but he was not a depositor in that bank.

   The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of   security for the loan, so the Redneck handed over the keys to a new Ferrari.   The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. He produced     the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold   the car as collateral for the loan and  apologized for having to charge   12% interest.

   Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh   at the Redneck from  Texas  for using a  $250,000 Ferrari as collateral   for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into   the      bank's private underground garage and parked it.

   Two weeks later, the Redneck returned, repaid the $5,000 and the   interest of $23.07.

   The loan officer said, "Sir, we are very happy to have  had   your business, and this transaction has worked out  very nicely, but we   are a little puzzled. While you were  away, we checked you out on Dun   & Bradstreet and     found that you are a highly successful investor and  multimillionaire   with real estate and financial interests  all over the world. Your   investments include a large  number of wind turbines around Sweetwater,  Texas  .

   What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow  $5,000?"The good   ol'  Texas  boy replied, "Where else in   New York City    can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be   here when I return?"*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 25, 2009)

Good one! Very smart Redneck, too!

Eric


----------



## kookie (Sep 27, 2009)

thats to funny......................


----------



## swinging meat (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a good one


----------

